# Flu Shot Makes Cheerleader Only Able To Run and Walk Backwards



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhkBQ5sPObB628E8LL

Obscure.







Ok I laughed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2009)

There is no way this is real.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

It is real which is the sad thing.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

I weep for humanity sometimes.

Intelligent design my arse.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww.. that's really sad. And an hour away from me.

I'm not getting a flu shot. It's not even because of these seemingly rare reactions to it.. but those don't make me feel like getting one any more so, heh.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Aww.. that's really sad. And an hour away from me.
> 
> I'm not getting a flu shot. It's not even because of these seemingly rare reactions to it.. but those don't make me feel like getting one any more so, heh.



I've gotten exactly one flu shot in my life.

That year, I got the flu. And I haven't had it since.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> I've gotten exactly one flu shot in my life.
> 
> That year, I got the flu. And I haven't had it since.



Yeah, that would probably do it for me too. I've never gotten vaccinated, but I've never been seriously ill with the flu either. I guess I'll just take whatever comes at me without the vaccine.

edit: Well, I did get the hell vaccinated out of me when I was like 4, and my father was going to be stationed in Panama. I got shots for so much shit, traumatized for life, and then we wound up not even moving.
No wonder I hate medicine.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 23, 2009)

Dude....I'm never getting a flu shot.....ever again.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2009)

There is no causal link demonstrated, just a single woman who happened to come down with a neurological disorder in the same time frame as receiving a flu shot.

The biggest problem with the anti-vax crowd is that their Chicken Little-ism doesn't just endanger themselves, but everyone.  We managed to eliminate numerous diseases (like polio) by vaccinating our population to the point where we have herd immunity, that is, the disease's ability to maintain a chain of infection became too statistically improbable due to the unlikelyhood of coming into contact with susceptible people.  The UK's starting to have problems with measles again due to enough people freaking out about measles vaccines to drop them below the herd immunity threshold.


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2009)

Ha. Someone linked this to me earlier as a "you laugh you go to hell" dare.

I'm going to hell :V


----------



## selkie (Oct 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Dude....I'm never getting a flu shot.....ever again.



Even if this is real, it's super rare.
Probably not even connected to the flu shot.
Just... Read Lobar's post.
I've been getting flu shots for a long while, and I'm totally fine.





8D


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 23, 2009)

i saw that today


----------



## Azure (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh man, human suffering has never been so humorous.


----------



## Revy (Oct 23, 2009)

Man not gonna lie me an my coworkers fucking rofl'd the other day when she was running then started slowing down then jerked everywhere, priceless.

But still thats horrible and would never wish that apon anyone, cept george bush.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4gj5_PFbVo

I'm going to hell.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 23, 2009)

I just can't buy into this... There is no way this is real, can't be...


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 24, 2009)

I felt a twinge of guilt when I saw all the mock videos of the same thing on Youtube.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

That's sad :c.


----------



## RobbFoxX (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats sad, and to tell the truth I almost cried. I haven't cried in years. But recently returning home from Florida I the swine flu almost thought I would die


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2009)

RobbFoxX said:


> Thats sad, and to tell the truth I almost cried. I haven't cried in years. But recently returning home from Florida I the swine flu almost thought I would die


Pussy. Dariwaejns shouhjkd caljm your weaks body.


----------



## RobbFoxX (Oct 25, 2009)

What ??


----------



## Jelly (Oct 25, 2009)

RobbFoxX said:


> What ??



"Pussy. Darwin should claim your weak body."


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

RobbFoxX said:


> What ??


Even I'm not sure anymore. I don't remember that particular post.


----------



## ClawedBeast (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Even I'm not sure anymore. I don't remember that particular post.



Maybe you should try typing it backwards?





I apologize.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Even I'm not sure anymore. I don't remember that particular post.



I can read everything you post like you were not drunk posting.
That's what you said.

I even know what you posted in the fucking food thread, mess of letters that was.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I can read everything you post like you were not drunk posting.
> That's what you said.
> 
> I even know what you posted in the fucking food thread, mess of letters that was.


I'm sorry daddy


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

http://vodpod.com/watch/2416617-cheerleader-swine-flu-remix

yeah, i went there.


----------



## pixthor (Oct 29, 2009)

The swine flu vaccine has Thimerosal in it. Thimerosal is a mercury-based preservative. Which turns out is 49% mercury. Which leads to autism. Quite possible she got it from the flu shot.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 29, 2009)

uh, the news report said SEASONAL flu vaccine...said nothing about swine flu, so which is it? EDIT: SHE HAD THIS SHOT BACK IN AUGUST, IT WAS NOT H1N1.



pixthor said:


> The swine flu vaccine has Thimerosal in it. Thimerosal is a mercury-based preservative. Which turns out is 49% mercury. Which leads to autism. Quite possible she got it from the flu shot.


No it's not. Furthermore you do not get a neurological disorder from a god damn trace amount. There is absolutely no conclusive evidence that this leads to autism. 1 microgram or less of mercury will not do SHIT to you.

I'm calling bullshit coincidence, and the media is simply hyping it because she COINCIDENTALLY had a flu shot. There are neurological disorders that can cause symptoms like this. 10 days after a flu shot a neurological problem develops, IT MUST BE THE FLU SHOT OMG! Yeah, it doesn't work that way.

Also I do not see it in any credible news sources, leading to some skepticism here, courtesy of me.


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

pixthor said:


> The swine flu vaccine has Thimerosal in it. .................Which leads to autism.


Chemicals lead to autism.

wat


----------



## pixthor (Oct 29, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> No it's not. Furthermore you do not get a neurological disorder from a god damn trace amount. There is absolutely no conclusive evidence that this leads to autism. 1 microgram or less of mercury will not do SHIT to you.
> 
> I'm calling bullshit coincidence, and the media is simply hyping it because she COINCIDENTALLY had a flu shot. There are neurological disorders that can cause symptoms like this. 10 days after a flu shot a neurological problem develops, IT MUST BE THE FLU SHOT OMG! Yeah, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Also I do not see it in any credible news sources, leading to some skepticism here, courtesy of me.


 
First off. I said it was *possible* that the vaccine was the reason why she couldn't walk. I never said it was the reason why she couldn't walk anymore. Besides, I thought it was talking about the swine flu vacine. Not the regular flu vaccine.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm going to take this video as totally Legit, and now, I'm curious.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 30, 2009)

pixthor said:


> First off. I said it was *possible* that the vaccine was the reason why she couldn't walk. I never said it was the reason why she couldn't walk anymore. Besides, I thought it was talking about the swine flu vacine. Not the regular flu vaccine.


It isn't possible. That's why your statement warranted rage. Along with the general OMG SHOTS CAUSE AUTISM.

P.S. Regular Flu Vaccines are virtually no different


----------



## pixthor (Oct 30, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> It isn't possible. That's why your statement warranted rage. Along with the general OMG SHOTS CAUSE AUTISM.
> 
> P.S. Regular Flu Vaccines are virtually no different


 All the reasons why I don't take them.


----------



## Hir (Nov 7, 2009)

Update: Apparently...she is fine now.

Words from her.


----------

